# Lösegeld-Trojaner sperrt scheinbar die Windows-Lizenz



## Newsfeed (13 April 2011)

Immer öfter verlangen Schädlinge Lösegeld für die Wiederherstellung der Daten ihres Opfers. Ein aktuelles Exemplar verlangt eine Reaktivierung von Windows über eine teure Hotline-Nummer.

Weiterlesen...


----------

